# Possible to have 0 nitRATE?



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

sometimes i trip out and worry my tanks not cycled. did a water test recently read:

*ammo: about 0
nitrite:0
nitrate:0
ph:7.0*

it's been running for 14 months maybe and has housed piranha successfully. no live plants, just plain tank most of the time.

*SO IS IT POSSIBLE TO HAVE ZERO NITRATE and have a cycled tank?* i'm running 3 aquaclear 110's and change water every 2-3 weeks. 40% changes.

thx guys, best to ya.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless you have a de-nitrator and or 100's of live plants, otherwise


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would try testing again.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you using the API Nitrate Test? I got a reading of 0 once when I added too many drops of one of the solutions (don't remember which one though).


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would just take a sample into a lfs....your test kit is either dated...or you are getting a false reading for some reason.


----------

